# CAO: Midnight Ride



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

I just got some *CAO: Midnight Ride *from decesaro yesterday...so I thought I'd light up a bowl while at work today.

Just to warn you all...This is my first shot at a pipe tobacco review, and my first time smoking a non-aromatic smoke. 
I grabed my Brier (spelling?) pipe, packed a bowl of the beautifull balck and tan looking flakes, and lit it up.

I love the amout of smoke I get from a pipe :dr

TR sais that this tobacco is a blend of Virginia, Latakia, Perique, and Oriental. I am familiar with those terms, however, I'm not 100% sure exactly how these particular tobaccos affect the flavor, but what ever they do...it worked well in this combination.

Since this was my first non-aromatic smoke, I'm not sure if it was mild-full bodied (TR sais medium) but I do know that it was heavier than the aromatics I am use to, and it was very flavorful. It was a nice rich, almost leathery taste that I enjoyed very much (has some nice hints of spices in there too.) I have about 1 more bowl worth of this stuff, and I am looking forward to smoking it again (and I'm sure I'll be buying a tin or two soon)

Thanks again Chris for the tobacco! I can't wait to try the other kinds you sent me.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I copped a tin of this last week and have enjoyed it immensely.

The tobacco has a tendency to burn quite hot, so it needs an easy pack and a slow smoke.

Very tasty stuff. Smooth, bite-free and very flavorful. nice evening smoke. On the porch...


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone tried to "Old Ironsides"? I've got a tin of that coming.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

a.paul said:


> Anyone tried to "Old Ironsides"? I've got a tin of that coming.


If you are a latakia whore, its not bad. There are others out there that I liked better.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> If you are a latakia whore, its not bad. There are others out there that I liked better.


That's why I picked it up--was placing a small order at mars last night and saw it, lol.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

a.paul said:


> That's why I picked it up--was placing a small order at mars last night and saw it, lol.


I'm a fan of Old Ironsides. It's just balls out latakia. Nuthin fancy, just a solid blend much like Pirate Kake, but stronger.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks for the review Bobb.
It's B - R - I - A - R by the way 

I got a tin of this from that sneaky and generous bastage Hoplophile and am really looking forward to trying it


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

According to the tin and several reviewers on TR, this blend has NO latakia. Having that pointed out to me, I agree, but with the amount of perique in here its easy to understand why people think that. The perique goes far beyond a supporting role as a condiment and although not strong enough to show its self in its full concentrated potency, it does build to a thick charred smokiness that is similar to latakia. (btw - straight perique is very close to Black XX). I don't think I got much from the VAs but the rich sweetness of the orientals stood out strongly, slightly unbalanced to the perique. I think someone who likes Nightcap might just like this despite the differences. I found them to be very similar, but as Moo stated this does tend to burn hot...hot...hot, so use caution


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

One of the few Perique blends I truly enjoy. Nice smoky base with a pleasant spiciness from the Orientals. Plenty O' Perique, nice peppery coat on the tongue. On the heavy side of medium, nice cool smoke in a big autograph. Nice smoke for a cool Keys evening. Hard to believe there is no Latakia in this. Nice fruity hints about halfway. A little more sweetness to balance out the pepper. p


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

I absolutely love Midnight Ride. Wish I could find a cheaper bulk alternative.
Anybody got any suggestions?


----------

